# Decompression of the common fibular nerve



## bethh05 (Sep 9, 2009)

The physician performed a left knee decompression of the common fibular nerve at the fibular neck. The post op diagnosis was left common peroneal nerve compression at the fibular neck. Any ideas? I originally thought 64708 or 64722. Thank You


----------

